# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Mock Cable Skirt with Suspenders



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
Part of AG doll - Handout #4
June, 2012


MOCK CABLE FULL SKIRT WITH SUSPENDERS

This skirt is worked from the bottom up and is a very easy cable pattern - without using a cable needle. There are only four rows of pattern. Once you knit a few stitches of each row, you will remember how to proceed across the row without referring to the pattern all the time.

#6 US needles
#4 weight sport yarn in a light color (to show off the cables). Heavier weight yarn works best for this pattern. Optional: Two additional colors for stripes. (1) main color, (2) first stripe, (3) second stripe.
Color Suggestions: (1) yellow, (2) chocolate brown, (3) rosy watermelon
(1) Light blue, (2) dark blue, (3) white, (l) pink, (2) white furry or eyelash, (3) dark rose,
(1) White, (2) bright red, (3) bright green, (1) Mint green, (2) black, (3) yellow

Cast on 108 stitches. If you are not working the colored stripes, knit 6 rows in garter stitch. 

If you are using stripes: Knit 4 rows in main color (1), Knit 2 rows for first stripe (2), Knit 2 rows in main color (1), Knit 2 rows for second stripe (3), Knit 4 rows in main color. Cut both colored yarns and work the skirt in the main color.

Knit 1 row - end after right side. The cable pattern begins on the wrong side:

Row 1: (Wrong side), K3, * P2, K2 repeat from * to last 5 stitches, P2, K3.

Row 2: K2, P1, * K1, yarn over, K1, P2, repeat from * to last 3 stitches, P1, K2.

Row 3: (Wrong side), K3, * P3, K2, repeat from * to last 3 stitches, K3.

Row 4: K2, P1, * K3, pass first knit stitch over the two knit stitches, P2, repeat from * to last 3 stitches, P1, K2.

Complete four cables (repeat Rows 1-4 four times) or work to desired length. This would 
make a lovely long bathrobe skirt.

Next Row: (Wrong side), K2 together across the row. (54 stitches). 
With main color, knit 4 rows.
With first stripe (2), knit 2 rows
With main color, knit 2 rows.
With second stripe (3), knit 2 rows
With main color, Knit 4 rows

Skirt Straps (Suspenders): With main color, BIND OFF 17 stitches, K4, TURN and work in garter stitch on these four strap stitches for 46 rows, bind off. Attach yarn after completed strap, BIND OFF 10 stitches, K4, TURN and work in garter stitch on these four strap stitches for 46 rows, bind off. Attach yarn after second strap, BIND OFF 17 stitches.

Attaching the straps to the back of the skirt:

The straps can be crossed in the back or just sewn on to match the front. Either way, they should be TIGHTLY sewn to the back of the skirt, in order to stay put when on the doll.
Sew tightly and use good knots, to withstand pulling and tugging by little girls. 

NOTE: This pattern was written for 108 stitches to complete the cables around the skirt.
When you knit 2 stitches together across the row to get down to 54 stitches, which is usually the number required for her waist - you will find that the skirt is too big for her waist, due to the thicker yarn used. After you decrease down to 54 stitches, on the next row - decrease by K2 together on the FIRST SIX and LAST SIX stitches = 48 stitches.
This will make a tighter fitting waist to accommodate the thicker yarn.

NOTE: Use the "basic top with attached panties" from Handout #2 to wear under this cabled skirt. Use one of the contrasting colors, either (2) or (3). You can also make Mary Jane shoes.
You could try a basic headband from Handout #1 making it in stripes using all 3 colors you have chosen for the skirt.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Soooo cute!!!! I always look forward to seeing your creations!!!! They are too cute!!! You are very talented! Thank you for the pattern. ;0)


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely outfit. Another great design xx


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Elaine,i love everything that you produce,you are a very talented lady keep up this wonderful work. M


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Wonderful, thank you.


----------



## nobelle1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you again Elaine. Beautiful as usual.


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

You have such a flair for colors and yarn options - great pattern, as usual. Thank you again!


----------



## GrandmaGwen (May 9, 2012)

That is adorable!!
Have to try this one.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

What a lovely design Elaine, it's beautiful. I love doing the mock cable pattern too, it's one of my favourites. I'm doing it now on a baby cardigan. Thanx for all the hard work you put into your designs, and the time taken to write them all out for us. Leonora


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

Great Job I am going to make it for my 2 granddaughters's dolls Elaine


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

You never disappoint. This outfit is very cute.


----------



## nonna of 2 (Mar 26, 2012)

cute outfit - thank you so much for sharing the pattern


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you Ladyfingers for your generosity. You share patterns so willingly.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

OOOOOOOO!!!!! How adorable!!!! Thank you!!!!! :-D


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Another cute outfit Elaine. So kind of you to share your talent with all of us. My granddaughter is going to have a great Christmas and Birthday with all these patterns, IF, I get them all done!


----------



## Andree (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for another beautiful pattern. God bless you.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for another great pattern. I love knitting doll clothes. I guess I am still a kid at heart


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

the patterns are sooooo cool i have started knitting the first one you posted my doll will look so cute thank you


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Thank you so much - I have just started on making the basic dress, and I have made 3 shrugs for Christmas. Your patterns are wonderful, and you are a talented, generous lady.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

As always just darling. Thank you so much for the pattern. Viv


----------



## Kwithey (Jun 25, 2012)

This looks lovely. I'm going to try this next. I don't have a granddaughter to give it too but two of my good friends are blessed so I will send it off to one of them. Come to think of it I may have to make 2. LOL


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. You're still AWESOME in my books!!


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you so much Elaine, lovely outfit, you are keeping me busy!!


----------



## Darlener (Jun 7, 2011)

You sure are keeping me busy. You write patterns quicker than I can knit. Thank you very much

Darlene


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

You always amaze me. This is adorable. I have a couple of questions - how do you store all your outfits once they are made and photographed? How many models (dolls) do you have? How big is your stash? It seems as though you always have new and beautiful yarn but you must have lots of leftovers and they don't seem to show up again! thanks for everything. Kath


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

Elaine, this is another darling outfit. Thank you for sharing them with us. I have so many oddballs of worsted weight #4 yarn so I can see a whole BUNCH of these!

Warm hugs & woofs, 
Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

beautiful as usual! My nieces are going to have two of the best dressed dolls in their neighborhood and the wardrobe that is going to be ready when my grand daughter is old enough to play with her doll is going to be staggeringly large and beautiful thanks to your generosity


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Where do I keep all my knitted doll clothes, and how big is my stash? 

I use 6-gallon popcorn cans lined with a plastic wastebasket liner. Then I fill the can right up to the brim (tucking all accessories like hats, purse, shoes, headbands, etc. down the neckline if a pants suit, or under the skirt if a dress).
As long as the lid fits on tightly - I'm good to go!

Then it's time to fill another can. I now have 4 filled popcorn cans. Ran out of cans and had to switch to cloth duffle bags (shown in the Mary Maxim catalog, on sale for $14.95). I have two of these duffle bags filled with completed doll clothes.

I also use these colorful duffle bags for my stash. I have a bag filled with red, white and green yarns for holiday outfits, a bag filled with fancy eyelash, furry, velvet, yarn with sequins, terry cloth, beaded yarn, etc. Another bag filled with soft pastels for tiny baby doll outfits, another bag filled with dark winter colors, and still another bag filled with fingering yarn for Barbie outfits.

I have photos of every outfit I have made, plus a 3-ring binder with all the handouts, separate patterns, etc.

There are little "luggage tags" on all the duffle bags, so I can keep track of what's inside. I attached a yellow "stickie" to the lid of the popcorn cans, describing the contents, (reinforced with scotch tape!!!)


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

WOW! Thank you, Elaine, for answering that. I am astounded at your organizational skills but I really shouldn't be. You are one amazing lady. Good for you! I would probably have parts of outfits all over the house and a big tangle of yarns! You answered that perfectly. Thanks again for everything that you do. Kath


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Wonderful. Thank you again and again and again for sharing your creative AG doll clothes patterns with us. My granddaughters will be thrilled.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Can't wait to make that one. It is adorable. Thank you. The outfits are wonderful that you do.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. As usual, a very cute outfit. You will never have to worry about getting the dreaded alzheimer's desease as your brain in always keeping motivated and they say that helps prevent the desease. Thanks, again.


----------



## sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

so much fun ....every morning at 6 am i am checking for your beautiful patterns and i will have to start them soon if i want to catch up and to please my GD's


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Ladyfingers.I love the pattern.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Cute. Thanks for the great pattern!


----------



## mommyoftwo (Jul 10, 2012)

I love your patterns always so much more special to make my daughters doll clothes thank you for being so generous and sharing!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

the patterns are brilllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## knitter43 (Sep 3, 2011)

Elaine, Thank you so much for another one of your beautiful patterns. My little GD get so excited when a package arrives from Nanna. We live in Iowa and they are in Vermont. You are one amazing talented person.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

wow that is pretty. How did you get those holes, eyelets between the cables?

Still awesome, great job.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

This is a "mock" cable pattern, without using a cable needle, and it only has four rows to complete one "cable" - the holes or eyelets are built right into the pattern, and the instructions are very easy and uncomplicated. After working a few stitches in each row you will have it memorized and won't have to continually refer to the pattern sheet.

This mock cable stitch is fun to knit, and would look really cute on the skirt of a long bathrobe. You could even use this special set of stitches on flared pant legs, but it would take some "tweaking" to get the correct stitch count.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

love this pattern and all the others you have posted i love knitting them all and this one too thank you so much


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Elaine. I love this pattern and will be making it soon.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Another gorgeous outfit, I love the mock cable stitch of this one, and the colours are lovely.


----------



## Havena (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been enjoying many of your patterns. I am giving my granddaughter an AG doll for Christmas and your patterns will give me plenty of outfits to add as time goes on. Thank you for sharing.


----------

